# Look what I found in my mailbox hehehe



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Look at what I found in my mailbox. A parts bass to keep me busy while I plan my 5 string.

Warmoth body and neck
hipshot ultralites
Nordstrand NJ4SE
Hipshot A bridge
Audere preamp


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool!!

I would love to take the plunge and build a Warmoth guitar! :rockon:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Sweet, did the neck and body come joined together?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Stratocaster said:


> Sweet, did the neck and body come joined together?


No its just sitting there for the pic. I will install threaded inserts to the neck before installing.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like a fun little project. Have you had any prior experience with the Audere preamp? My brother's been thinking about getting one for his Squier Vintage Modified J bass. Most of the reviews I've read online are quite positive, but it's difficult to tell how much of an improvement it actually is based on the sound samples I've heard.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

jcon said:


> Looks like a fun little project. Have you had any prior experience with the Audere preamp? My brother's been thinking about getting one for his Squier Vintage Modified J bass. Most of the reviews I've read online are quite positive, but it's difficult to tell how much of an improvement it actually is based on the sound samples I've heard.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe


No expierience with an Audere. I have a East J-Retro in another bass and planning on a ACG filter based pre in an up and coming 5 string.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool, keep us posted on how it turns out.:banana:


----------

